# DNP - Have i got this right?



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Im looking at running:

125mg DNP +50Mcg T3 E/D

From the reading ive managed on this site I've worked out I need the following:

Electrolytes

Lots of water daily 2l+?

No Carbs

I was thinking I could have a bowl of porridge each morning before the DNP + T3 are taken just for some daily energy

I have all the week free bar 2 mornings where i have to be places so the sweats are not an issue.

Have I missed anything? As i'll need to order anything sharpish.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

More water than 2lt, you will do that easy

high dose vit c, and vit e and glycerol is what i have been advised in the past


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have a couple of mouthfulls of beer, see how you get on


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

T3 needs to be taken on an empty stomach


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> T3 needs to be taken on an empty stomach


So no porridge in the morning then! ohwell.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> T3 needs to be taken on an empty stomach


split AM + PM too due to the half life..


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

250mg DNP works the best


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Am i going to get away with minimal cardio on this? Ive got an IT Band injury at the moment, so i can only get upper body work in pretty much.

Im planning to run 125mg E/D for at least a week and then maybe jump to 250mg if im happy.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

125mg will give you losses, and you will find the sweats more manageable, 2 weeks on 250 (if you can make it) will have great results.

Each day should be also taking:

3000mg VitC

800iu VitE

1200mg Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA)

and if you start to suffer from a dry / sore throat then 15ml glycerol - upto 3 times a day.

Get the electrolytes in you - ideally the ones you dissolve. the caps are good, buut you need to drink a serious amount of water with them. I have used Dioralyte (or Boots own brand) in the past and has been fine. 1 - 2 sachets a day depending on how much you are sweating.

On water consumption need to aim for 3-4litres + on 125mg, and 5-6litres + on 250mg. Maybe more if you do a lot of cardio.

Keep carbs to 50-100g per day of you can, and spread them out over the day. Also get into the habit of carrying Lucozade around with you , and not the Sport variety, the good old sugar and caffeine loaded variety.  If you get your carbs wrong and your bloos sugar runs low, you will get a mild to moderate hypoglycaemia. You will get light headed and then generally feel like [email protected] THis is nothing to worry about as eventually your blood sugars will rebalance as fat is converted. However a couple of quick slugs of lucozade should bring you back out of it sharpish. These are nowhere near as severe or dangerous as the Insulin induced ones, but not nice. Over time and a couple of runs of DNP you will get to know how to dose your carbs to avoid them.

Just a heads up.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

On day 3 of my DNP run @250mg daily, 50mcg T3 and d-hacks power stack.

Doing daily fasted cardio and carbs around 50g max.

Forgot how much it affects you mg:


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

How's the weight loss so far G-man?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Too early for any real lose yet as only on start of day 3.

Ram 250mg for 2 weeks end of jan and lost 14lb but obviously a fair bit of that was water.

Results are measured by the mirror for me rather than the scales


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gonna run it at the end of the month. Still hard to get my head round how extreme the results are.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Foxy13 said:


> Gonna run it at the end of the month. Still hard to get my head round how extreme the results are.


They are there, you just need to be strict on your diet. Space your carbs throughout the day, ideally run cal deficit, and get your supps bang on and its like liposuction mate. I could see myself shrinking almost daily.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I did zero cardio last time, this time I will do it most days


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I did zero cardio last time, this time I will do it most days


sweating like a drug mule in Singapore as well I bet mate? :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure am, only starred to feel it today.

Had a power stack as well and did 45min incline walk at 06.30 am

Had a shower then an apple and shake and not really stopped sweating yet!!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> On day 3 of my DNP run @250mg daily, 50mcg T3 and d-hacks power stack.
> 
> Doing daily fasted cardio and carbs around 50g max.
> 
> Forgot how much it affects you mg:


How the hell do you manage fasted cardio? I'm on 250mg per day with 100mcg of T3 and low carbs. I had a hypoglycemic episode the other day after 30 minutes of low-intensity fasted cardio!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

I cant do much cardio because of this leg injury. i end up limping took 3 hours to get round morrisons!

I can get



cheap enough (20p a bottle) will they suffice for drinking - lucozade rips basically.

electrolytes im looking at my proteins £6 caps supply in thats at 3 a day it'll last as long as the DNP supply will.

Vits im just trying to find a bulk supplier on ebay so i get enough.

Diet wise looking to run:

Lots of chicken ( 10kg in the freezer all ready)

protein shakes

will run low carb ( bowl of poridge)

and probably the odd pepsi max to keep my sanity alive while I finish my Dissertation of all things!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> I cant do much cardio because of this leg injury. i end up limping took 3 hours to get round morrisons!
> 
> I can get
> View attachment 118107
> ...


This is the website I used for my high dosed vits and supplements, they came just the other day.

http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/?src=govits

I also purchased the electrolytes tabs from myprotein which also came the other day, not yet used them but they are defo worth the price.

Now just waiting on DNP


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The only carbs I'll have will be from

1 x apple (25g)

2 x satsumas (9g each)

2 x frozen steamed veg portions (11g each)

Will have a coke zero now and again for my sweet craving, never drink fizzy drinks any other time (apart from lager!)


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Going to be porridge or rice for me I think. Luckily i only have 2 mornings a week where i have to be anywhere other than my house. So sweats are not a big issue.

Just trying to knock this final 4 stone off me!


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Right can I get away with out ALA? or does any one know a cheap supplier?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Why not just drop the porridge altogether??

I don't use ALA but do use 3g vit C, multi vits, electrolytes with potassium and magnesium, taurine and glycerin for dry throat.

If you have 4st to lose then your diet needs to be very good


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

I can, but a little bit of energy might be usefull for the work load I still have So can cut it out completly if i have to.

I'll leave the ALA for now have the vits, just ordring the Electrolytes and boom Hoping to start on monday so i can keep track.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Countryboy said:


> I can, but a little bit of energy might be usefull for the work load I still have So can cut it out completly if i have to.
> 
> I'll leave the ALA for now have the vits, just ordring the Electrolytes and boom Hoping to start on monday so i can keep track.


You can use fats for energy.

After a few days of very low carbs your body quickly adjusts and you'll have some energy.

Obviously if it doesn't suit you then do whichever way you decide


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

It'll be like ketosis then.

lots of chicken to be consumed now!


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Right everything arrived yesterday, the day i started eating chicken and as low carb as poss. ( bar fish n chips after a drive with the missus)

Today so far I have taken one Vit C and one Vit e.

If i start the DNP dose now, how long after taking it do i have to wait before eating, ive only had a brew since waking up so far.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Eat whenever you like mate. Good luck, I love the stuff.


----------



## KickeyMouse (Apr 3, 2013)

Why it doesnt seem like my muscles would be looking flat due to glycogen depression? I only look "skinny and flat" in mornings as normally I would.

125 mg days 1-4

250mg days 5-10 250mg

carb intake around 60-120g per day!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

KickeyMouse said:


> Why it doesnt seem like my muscles would be looking flat due to glycogen depression? I only look "skinny and flat" in mornings as normally I would.
> 
> 125 mg days 1-4
> 
> ...


Affects us all differently mate. In the mornings I look dry as I have been sweating and pi55ing all night but by the evening I'm a flat, watery mess...

You still on 125mg? Low dose = low effects but also low sides...


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

I got tingles all over right now 

Feel warm, and not feeling the cold in this house.

only got 2 electrolyte caps left to pop during the day and thats everything taken a day early,

slight feeling of being 'spaced' out... still will eat my planned in take slowly for the day which totals:

Cals: 1958

Carb: 92

Prot: 292

Fat: 41


----------



## KickeyMouse (Apr 3, 2013)

defdaz said:


> Affects us all differently mate. In the mornings I look dry as I have been sweating and pi55ing all night but by the evening I'm a flat, watery mess...
> 
> You still on 125mg? Low dose = low effects but also low sides...


Nah im on day 10! could be that only 250mgs are "only" for 5 days.... But well said it affects us all differently :smartass:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've only ever ran DNP on cycle, last run was 6 weeks on DNP 500mg/day, test 1g, T3 100mcg/day and results were amazing to say the least.

I'm thinking of doing another run now, but no AAS or peps, just DNP 250mg/day with T3 25mcg/day along with all the supporting mins an vits, and D-hacks power stack!

Just scared of muscle loss with not being on cycle!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Reckon we are gonna see a shed-load of dnp threads now the sun is starting to shine.

Be safe people !!

Do it properly


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Reckon we are gonna see a shed-load of dnp threads now the sun is starting to shine.
> 
> Be safe people !!
> 
> Do it properly


Can't remember if you ran DNP natty or not mate? Sure I remember you pinning in the vids but not 100%


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Can't remember if you ran DNP natty or not mate? Sure I remember you pinning in the vids but not 100%


I'm permanently on


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Reckon we are gonna see a shed-load of dnp threads now the sun is starting to shine.
> 
> Be safe people !!
> 
> Do it properly


Hence why im running Low dose, and 25 days tops atm. while i have to only worry about being in public 2 mornings a week. the rest of it i can hide away


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Second oen down after waking up..

killer headache going on at the moment, could that just be dehydration from over the night??

had about 3l of water yesterday + some cuppas but i might of well ****ed water out when i went to the loo


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What everyone has to remember is that DNP is a poison.

Your body won't react well to it.

AAfter a while your body will learn to deal with it, same as any other poison


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Second oen down after waking up..
> 
> killer headache going on at the moment, could that just be dehydration from over the night??
> 
> had about 3l of water yesterday + some cuppas but i might of well ****ed water out when i went to the loo


T3 gives me the worst headaches. I drink plenty of water but I still get em. Got to the point last run I had to stop. No headaches u til I started with t3


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Ah thats cool then,

are the ****s normal?

bout 20 mins after taking i have to go for the runniest ****! Im thinking it could be the high protein diet, but it could be the DNP also..

Apart from that everything seems normal. im just cold still even had the heaters on


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Woo, Day 3.

2lb down on the scales, but whether thats the DNP or the diet im running ( maccy Ds ruined it at bit last night but i was starving!)

So see what friday brings as ive got lectures for the next 2 mornings!


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Day 5.

No real changes noted, no measurement changes :/

might have to up the dose monday :/


----------



## bayaga (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been on this for 6 days. Currently on 375mg ED, having worked my way up from 250mg.

Sweating like a muthafooker, especially when I lie down in bed. Sleep is very poor and I seem to have lost 1kg from a week ago. I say "seem" because it's still early days and there's the issue of water retention etc.

Experiencing rather pronounced depression actually. Whether this is due to the poor sleep and constant sweating or a side effect of the AAS I'm on (Tren,Test) I'm not sure. But I hope it's not the latter.

I'm going to drop this down to 250mg and may even stop altogether depending on how things turn out. I could just go very low cals/high protein and rely on ECA to suppress the hunger and AAS to retain muscle...


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Think I need to up the dose :/

day 9.. And Ive not lost anything overall. possibly gained 2lb!

I'll got for a week on 250 and see if anything changes weight wise. because im definitly toning up but no weight lost! this is a night mare


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Think I need to up the dose :/
> 
> day 9.. And Ive not lost anything overall. possibly gained 2lb!
> 
> I'll got for a week on 250 and see if anything changes weight wise. because im definitly toning up but no weight lost! this is a night mare


Very odd mate.

I was literally watching the weight drop daily when on 250mg. 125mg was slower - but definitely still noticeable.

You running DHacks?


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Dhacks, 125mg with 50mcg T3.

Im definitly toning. that i can say, my glutes are getting more defined, my tris are popping out. but i still have the gut! So unless im Packing massive abs or have major muscle mass, the scales say nothings been lost :/

Measurements are pretty much the same but i'll double check later when the OH is back.

Might drop a tab in the morning and one at night.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Countryboy said:


> Think I need to up the dose :/
> 
> day 9.. And Ive not lost anything overall. possibly gained 2lb!
> 
> I'll got for a week on 250 and see if anything changes weight wise. because im definitly toning up but no weight lost! this is a night mare


Did you not say you have been eating crusty bread etc??

This will not be helping to remove stomach fat


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

My carbs have gone back up to 150g a day, but only recently :/ but its not given me any sweats or anything noticable.

I'll double and get stricter again then and give it another week.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> My carbs have gone back up to 150g a day, but only recently :/ but its not given me any sweats or anything noticable.
> 
> I'll double and get stricter again then and give it another week.


I feel like crap on low carbs with dnp (20-50g), I've upped it to btw 120-150g per day and feel much better mentally and physically, I'm convinced the dnp is working better now too because I seem to be leaning out a lot more


----------



## lodge stewart (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey guys I've heard about b12 injection that many times its hurts and a feeling of pain and warmth at the injection site, someway a reaction of being swollen over the entire body, headache & joint pain, if anybody know solid reason then share please, i just look the thread title & wanna ask with the experts, right now i m just using supplements & my trainer also said not to go for INJ.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Erm wrong thread....


----------



## lodge stewart (Apr 23, 2013)

ohhh yess, em sorry .... actually was looking for da solid ans, even I posted @ relevant thread, but no one has respond yet, but u may reply here.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Just to conclude I came of DNP after 15 days.

I ran one day at 250mg, am/pm split, which was good but a restless nights sleep espesh as the sun basically kicked in and i couldnt bare to be anywhere because i was just too hot!

total lost in the second week appears to be roughly 4-6lbs depending on where you placed the scales ( gotta hate ****ty student accom with weak floors)

So im going to save the remaining tabs and either run again as it starts to cool in winter or over summer if the weather worsens. Been good fun. but feck me does the restless ness get to me. Went from sleeping under just bare sheets to nothing, to window open in such a short space of time.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I'm in two minds on which to do first... PH cycle or DNP... god damn it! These threads are going to keep me reading all day.


----------

